# Beware of gvRayman sites of NEW&WORSE horror!!?!?!



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I joined a xbox live party with him the other night innocently wanting to play C.O.D 4.We chatted what I thought at the time was harmless chit chat when little did I know I was being set up.He mudered my inner child that day with his internet heathen sites.I will not even mention the addresses to save you from witnessing the carnage and immoral evil I saw that day.He seriously needs help cause i vomited uncontrolably several times due to the lack of values I saw on my media player.This is a warning to all he mentions a "cool" website to check out DON'T GO.I may have just saved your soul with this thread.I definetly saved ya a carpet cleaning bill.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WTF-


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That boy knows of media evil in the internet like no other I have ever met.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

He needs to share with me then....:nod: or perma ban is needed.....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Does it involve the spinning of meat?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^LOL!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'll have you know that it was the other way around. Red is indeed a sick s.o.b.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

1 guy 1 cup?

Tubgirl?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn Ronin....now I want to see!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If he says its nasty it has to be pretty bad.....I will pass on seeing!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

maknwar said:


> 1 guy 1 cup?
> 
> Tubgirl?


Makes that look like seasame street


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

This site is pretty nasty, not gonna lie.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

haha...must of busted out the..

the jar of death???


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Nothing is worse than 1 cup 1 guy. NOTHING. PM me with the site please, and yes I am a sick f*ck.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

For anyone who is interested, the site can be pm'd, but by requesting for the link you are giving consent, so no legal bs.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If ya wanna know I'll send it to ya via pm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

send link..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

maknwar said:


> Nothing is worse than 1 cup 1 guy. NOTHING. PM me with the site please, and yes I am a sick f*ck.


be prepared to be WRONG


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Nothing is worse than 1 cup 1 guy. NOTHING. PM me with the site please, and yes I am a sick f*ck.


 trust me...there is...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn it.......my curiousity is getting the best of me!!! Send me the link i guess LOL!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I want this link now, someone pm it to me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah rays kinda on the







side


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

alright

Do not click if under the age of 18
** Link removed.
Sorry man, clearly against the rules.
*
Can't say I didn't warn you


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

messed up


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha I'm at work and definitely don't want to click it and have that saved in my browsing history for boss man to see... Could we get a written description? j/k I don't think anything is as bad as the BME Pain olympics. Those people are twisted


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Watch the dildocopter its hilarious


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been on there before......there is some nasty sh*t kinda like rotten.com


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> messed up


gvrayman certainly is is'nt he searching out this display of societies filth


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This wont end well.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I can stomach everything except the killings and beheading of people......I cannot watch that!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Why do I get the feeling that this is some stupid-ass excuse to Rickroll a whole bunch of sick fucks? Or send them to one of those Youtube videos where the guy basically bawls them out for trying to watch pr0n and then makes them watch "My Little Ponies" instead?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

is it boats of charon?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sadly the depravity of gvrayman's sites of horror is no joke.I wish it was I would feel clean again!!


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

you assholes are playing cod4 on xbl? add me! GT = pbucch


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone play on PS3?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Now am interested, wahtas the link? lol


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

was it meat spin? worse? my curiousity is striking me.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Cant take the deaths, but everything else is not too bad. Baby deaths and be headings are the worse.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

funny stuff but not the beheadings, cant handle that


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't handle beheadings but it needs to be shown to people what some of those groups are doing.These are people trying to help iraq and middle east not soldiers,they are oil workers,journalists,contractors.The people commiting those acts need to GO and not to Gizmo either.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pm link now plz


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

This have anything to do with gorewhateveritscalled.com?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

f*cking disgusting... gravy seek help


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd rather not get hooked on this sh*t again but fug it, pm me a link to confirm


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

gimme the link! sounds like something me and my gf can watch together hahaha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you watched a man have a jar break in his butthole, didnt you Ronin? Then you watched in horror as he scraped around inside trying to dig the pieces out...as blood pooled on the floor.

i saw that vid. first time i saw it i did a "WTF" then i had to show my buddy when he was hammered one night. i think it scarred him.

the *pop* sound followed by the scraping are possibly the most horrific sounds ive heard


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Puff said:


> you watched a man have a jar break in his butthole, didnt you Ronin? Then you watched in horror as he scraped around inside trying to dig the pieces out...as blood pooled on the floor.
> 
> i saw that vid. first time i saw it i did a "WTF" then i had to show my buddy when he was hammered one night. i think it scarred him.
> 
> the *pop* sound followed by the scraping are possibly the most horrific sounds ive heard


Ew!


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

is that the horrible site everyone is blabbing about? cause now i don't have to see it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Horrific!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah I'm good lol been there done that. the best was the asshole that was standing to close to the train tracks and got smacked 30 feet that way


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Is that the one where the father lets his son run in front of a train.....that on is real bad!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That boy knows of media evil in the internet like no other I have ever met.


A former snuff film fan? Send me links!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ok...

link to site please. PM me

i miss my ogrish fix. stupid liveleak


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Can i have the link please.

*sigh*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> ok...
> 
> link to site please. PM me
> 
> i miss my *ogrish* fix. stupid liveleak


thats what it was







sick sh*t


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There are some sick puppies on this website just thought I would let ya all know


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

link me plz i gotta know


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

If the part of the link's URL is 'Lemon party', that's just Grosse Gurke partying with some friends.

If the site GvRayman is directing people to is that snuff film made by the Ukranian serial killer, I've already seen it.
I watched that snuff film because I thought I was pretty-well jaded to anything on the internet. 
What a mistake that was! I was having nightmares for a week after seeing that film!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

its a site full of sick/twisted/fucked up videos, some of which I wish I had never seen

and for the record, it was RedneckROnin that introduced me to the site..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Those sites are horrible, I hate seeing stuff like that. I once seen that video of the Nazis throwing those kids into a fire pit and then one child crawls out the the nazi kicks him back in. Messed up stuff.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

gvrayman said:


> its a site full of sick/twisted/fucked up videos, some of which I wish I had never seen
> 
> and for the record, it was RedneckROnin that introduced me to the site..


You have no proof that is what happened.Your word vs mine sicko!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I guess PM me all the links mentioned in this thread.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

they are the sickest things in your life. But, dildocopter is funny!!!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

the vid on page 3 titled How To Kill Yourself Properly...its worth a watch


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have seen worse sites, Like Bullsnake mentioned about the serial killers in the Ukraine. That video is enough to restore any ones faith in humanity


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damnit i've been trying to avoid this since but at 4 pages i have to know. PM me too i guess


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Not interested in seeing this sh1t but a description would be cool?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> Not interested in seeing this sh1t but a description would be cool?


imagine your dad and mom having sex


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Not interested in seeing this sh1t but a description would be cool?


imagine your dad and mom having sex
[/quote]
Ok you got me aroused, now what?

Na im backing out of this thread due to my sesitive nature and weak stomach









/quietly closes door and leave's


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonder if I should just send Devon the thread anyway???


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^^yeah I would LOL!!!! Make sure it sends him instantly to a vile photo or vid LOLOL!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It would be a continiuos struggle between good and evil within his mind while staring at the front entry page.Wondering if he should click on the agree button.Only to click it and not be seen for two days while he breaks down every video and pic in it's entirety.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

oh lord what is the site?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> oh lord what is the site?


x2


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You boys are twisted
x2


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

wow you guys are freaks

/hides


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Ogrish still exists EDIT*


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*DO NOT*post links on this thread

Ain't wanting no one ta get


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

After many hours of therapy and countless dreams of death woken by my own screams and rivers of sweat ruining how many silk sheet sets I was finally o.k. I was past what gvrayman had shown me those days that seemed so long ago. I was now again fit to return to the human race a little distant and emotionally scared but nevertheless with the right dose of several anti-anxiety medications and sleeping pills could again face what the world had in store for me. Gvrayman had waited just for this moment to again give me reassurance that he was my "FRIEND" and he would have never in a million years released into my cerebellum the stains of those images he unleashed on me. I am afraid I let my guard down and he had now savored this moment to bestow upon me something so terrible and painful for even me(YES EVEN ME) to watch that I now need Depends and plastic sheets for a indefinte amount of time. I will share these gastly images so that maybe one of you may find a pycho thearapist capable of hyper hypnotism to remove the dreaded and far more grusome horror's that now inflict me without mercy. PM me and I will SCAR YOUR MIND

For the record it really was him this time and this is new and again not anything that anyone had guessed it was previously on this thread
WARNING: If you did not like or was able to handle the last one DO NOT I repeat DO NOT ask for this one IT IS FUCKED BEYOND BELIEF!!!!
I was taken back by some of the things that I saw so strongly that I never viewed all that it had to offer yet. THIS is WAY WORSE so considered yourself warned and myself removedfrom any/all liability for images and video you will be given access to
RnR


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

last nasty thing i watched was guy getting fucked by a horse and dying from it. now thats fucked. hate those things.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> last nasty thing i watched was guy getting fucked by a horse and dying from it. now thats fucked. hate those things.


I will admit this one put me back a little, he totally one up me and could'nt watch it all due to the amount of content and I just skimmed through and picked what I wanted which was BAD


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

pm site.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

stupid.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> stupid.


You managed to watch around 900 videos and view 1500 images in about 10 minutes My regards man


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I actually only was allowed to watch one.

I guess videos like this would be good if you were going into training as a police officer or medic, because then you would repress the suprise factor, but some of the people on that site are crazy. All happy and thumbs up about the death.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I actually only was allowed to watch one.
> 
> I guess videos like this would be good if you were going into training as a police officer or medic, because then you would repress the suprise factor, but some of the people on that site are crazy. All happy and thumbs up about the death.


Said you have to sign up to watch more and that is what makes it fucked up my friend, never said it was happy fun time.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds messed up, none for me thanks


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its just wrong









But yet i still continued to watch videos and view images, and....i dunno why.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

pm me site please


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

how does this site compare to the old "Faces of Death" movies, if anyone remember those back from the 80's and early 90's?? those were pretty messed up, but consisting mostly of real deaths.

i was afraid to drive a car for a few days after watching those.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> how does this site compare to the old "Faces of Death" movies, if anyone remember those back from the 80's and early 90's?? those were pretty messed up, but consisting mostly of real deaths.
> 
> i was afraid to drive a car for a few days after watching those.


Well prime if those sat on your mind enough for you to vividly remember what kind of reoccuring thoughts were brought on by "Faces of Death" then this site is NOT for you, don't get me wrong man the site of pure horror before this one was pretty graphic and hard to handle within some of the video for me. Some of this site is downright *f*cking DISTURBING* and *VERY HARD* to continue exploring it. If you need another set of opinion on the matter look what Trigger posts in AQHU and it answers all.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I will be offline for about an hour so if needed ask one of the guys who requested it either in here or AQHU and they will probably send it too you, but why anyonewould want these images floating around in their head I cannot imagine. I am truly serious that some video clips are exactly what Trigger said they were *HORRIFIC.*


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

don't get me wrong, i sometimes like the macabre and perverted, but i think i will pass on this site, no good can come of it, i can only imagine, lol.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that, and RnR sounds like he has PTSD, lol.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would say a couple of them hit really close to home yep


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah, that site is fuct up


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

uncoverreality.com has some interesting videos on it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah you got it puff


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, thats fucked up too!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

RnR- I've seen all the Faces of Death movies when I was a kid and seen plenty of messed up shizzat on the internet, but DAMN those sites you linked me really take the cake. What I'm trying to say is: 1. Thanks for sending me the links and 2. You're a jerk for sending me the links!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries!!!!
Your Welcome
I'm Sorry


----------

